# Can Rabbits catch Flu from a person??



## Usagi_Chan (Sep 23, 2009)

I woke this morning with a severe sore throat and the general feeling that I've been run over by a truck. I'm not positive it's the flu but it sure seems like it.

Thumper now has cold ears which is always an indication that she's sick. Could she have caught my sickness? Pegasus is fine so far.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 23, 2009)

herpes viruses can be transferred from human to rabbit but not flu strains. 

there may be certain bacteria that can be transferred but with after aquick searchI cannot find anything specific. 

it is most likely not related.
Hope that you both feel better soon


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 23, 2009)

There are certain illnesses from rabbits that occassionally can infect a human but (other than ringworm) this seldom occurs unless the person is immunocompromised ..meaning they have an impairment to their immune system (like HIV)

https://secure.hosting.vt.edu/www.acc.vt.edu/pages/training/ohs/pages/student/rabbit.php
I posted this for informational purposes only ; if your immune system is not compromised thenI doubt if you and your bun are suffering from the same condition.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 23, 2009)

A number of strains of influenza are known to be transmissible to rabbits. In some cases, symptoms are very mild. There are also a number of intestinal viruses that can be transmitted to rabbits.

Pam


----------



## ra7751 (Sep 23, 2009)

Any known information on specific strains of a virus that is passed to or from a rabbit? In all my years of dealing with rabbits and along with some of the best vets in the country, the only issues we have been able to link directly to a virus in a US rabbit is papilloma. The individual cases of an "intestinal virus" was eventually found to beusually giardia or toxoplasmosis. Since I know a couple of research vets, if you can give us specific strains or either clinical documentation, I would be very interested in looking into this over the winter as things like this can always be helpful with our "unknowns" in wildlife.

Randy


----------



## pamnock (Sep 23, 2009)

Rotavirus and coronavirus are a couple off the top of my head (the intestinal viruses). Influenza: H5N1, H7N7, H4N5.

Pam


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 23, 2009)

I just checked pandemicflu.gov and they mentioned that H5N1 (avian) can be spread to rabbits, as Pam said, but they don't say anything about H1N1, and they don't have any special precautions for pet owners regarding H1N1. It must not be spread. Stay home and take care of yourself, and don't be afraid to get some bunny snuggles to make you feel better!
:sickbunny:


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you so much for checking government flu sources. I never even thought of that.

Thumper does seem better today. Yesterday I didn't add details here of why I knew she was sick. Her ears are such perfect indicators that I always watch those. She wasn't eating. Normally she lays under the table with her constant companion, Pegasus. but she stayed in a litterbox I have outside their cage. That litterbox is in a corner away from me and him. She never does that and always runs to the cage to do her business in the litterbox that's in her cage. When I put her in the cage for the night she immediately lay down in the litterbox, which she only does when she's not well.

Today she's eating again and laying under the table with Pegasus. Her ears are warmer though they are not as warm as usual. Yesterday even her body felt cold. She's not totally right yet but she does seem better, rather like me, actually.

I'm a bit better. The sore throat was really terribly painful and I'm over most of that. I was worried that she might have had the same sort of sore throat. It stopped me from eating, except soup and I thought that might be part of why she wasn't eating.

I'm going to run out for some bananas. They LOVE "naners" and I LOVE to spoil my bunnies


----------

